# Package Install on Small Cell



## n2dsky (Feb 10, 2004)

Installing packages on small cell in a week, or so, have several options. Five frame or ten frame. Medium or deep box size. Leaning toward putting them in five frame deeps and adding mediums on top as they expand. Other ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I start mine in a five frame medium. But that's because I intend to keep them in a medium and also becaue this time of year it can be pretty chilly here at times.

If you're long term plans are to have them on deeps then I'd do that. If you're long term plans are to have them on mediums I'd do that. The five frame may not be as critical in a warmer climate but seems to make a difference here.


----------



## KyBee (Mar 1, 2005)

Michael:

Talked to a guy this weekend who had a package abscond two days after his install in perfect new hives right beside other new packages who didn't abscond. 

I'm installing new packages on small cell wax foundation, and after speaking with some other beekeepers I'm wondering if I should attempt to beg/borrow/steal/buy a couple frames of brood to put in there (one frame per new package)so they have a tad more investment in their new home when I install. Of course since I'm new, I have no drawn comb (large or small) and no brood of my own to tempt them with. 

These packages are large cell bees and a couple of experienced guys I was talking with said they are in fact more likely to release their queen and abscond with her if something is not to their liking in the new hive. I would guess they're not gonna like the new foundation much.

Of course, the brood I would put in there for them would be large cell almost certainly. Only one other small cell beekeeper in the region that I know of.

Any thoughts on installation problems like this from your past experience? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've only had one package absond on me, but a queen excluder on the bottom board will usually head that off. If the queen can't leave then the bees usually won't leave.

Certainly a frame of open brood is helpful but not necessary.


----------



## Luke (Sep 8, 2003)

I will be starting a package on small cell foundation also. I normally keep my hives in two deep brood chambers. Is it possible to keep them limited to one deep brood chamber and rotate out the drawn comb until they are down to 4.9 before adding the second brood chamber?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

My guess is they will need more room than that or they will swarm. I wouldn't pull comb with brood. You can't deprive them of all their stores becaues they have to feed the brood. So what will you rotate out? Until they have some stores to spare or some empty comb. You COULD maybe use an excluder between two deeps and swap frames and move the capped brood above the excluder and then remove them when they emerge.


----------

